# Just got my Electro GSN



## xypex982 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yup, finally have a functioning rangefinder . I plan on selling my non working Konica S3 Auto now. I had to jimmy rig a 4lr44 battery in there by wrapping the battery with cardboard from an empty cigarette pack, and putting a bolt from my old parts VW bus on top of the battery so it will reach the cap. I now am just baffled that I don't think I can set it to 1.7. I can get the red line to just past 1.7 but cant get it to reach 1.7. Also the "clicks" you feel as you turn the aperture ring they seem to "click" in between the numbers. Is that supposed to happen, and what if I want6 say f 8, do I set the line to f8, or the "click" feeling after it?


----------



## malkav41 (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations! They are a very nice RF camera. I have 3 of them myself. 

The aperture should stop at 1.7 not past it, and the click-stops should be on the numbers not between. At least that is how mine work.


----------



## compur (Nov 2, 2009)

For the battery you can use one CR123 plus two LR44s and you won't
need any other hardware, springs, tubes, etc.

You might want to wrap a thin strip of tape around the outer edge of the
two LR44s though so they don't slide around.


----------



## xypex982 (Nov 2, 2009)

Wait you need 2 lr44s? I popes in one made it fat with a strip of a pack of cigarettes and long enough with a bolt from my parts bus. The check battery light and over/under exposure lights work....is this wrong or correct?


----------



## compur (Nov 2, 2009)

one CR123 plus two LR44s

That's all.


----------



## xypex982 (Nov 2, 2009)

So one lr44 won't suffice...Does that mean my electro isn't metering correctly?

Well looks like i wont go to radio shack any time again soon. I ask for lr44 batteries and the one they gave me said will suffice as it even though it didnt say lr44, now never seeing lr44 I didn't know they were button batteries!!! What I have is more like a super tiny AA looking battery but is 6v... I guess Ill put up what kind it is, but if it is 6v and lights up the battery check light do you guys/gals think that will be fine?

 EDIT: What I have is a single 2cr-1 6v battery. Since it is already 6v it will do correct? Do you guys suggest I wad up foil on top of the battery so that makes contact with the battery cap rather than a bolt (not rusty BTW)

Also how long would one of these lithium 2cr-1 batteries last they way I have it set up?


----------



## Retrocamera (Nov 3, 2009)

One 4lr44 was enough for me if I remember correctly (my own Electro is broken). There are lots of creatve solutions if you search, in this thread on Yashicaforum there is a loooong pdf  YashicaForum.com &bull; View topic - Battery-thread


----------



## xypex982 (Nov 6, 2009)

Closest I can get to 1.7, sorry for iphone 3gs camera haha


----------



## bhop (Nov 18, 2009)

That's not normal, should go all the way to 1.7


----------



## xypex982 (Dec 25, 2009)

Little late, but I'm happy to report the first roll came out fine and suprisingly sharp! Only two pictures has slight light leaks from the rotted seals.


----------



## one90guy (Dec 29, 2009)

I have three GSN's and two MG-1's, I really like using them. If you have never changed seals its a snap. My black MG-1 I only paid 99 cents and about nine dollars for postage. It came with the correct lens cap, strap, and cover, new seals and a little clean up and it takes great pictures.


----------



## malkav41 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm using a DL28 battery wrapped in a piece of a film box, and a spring I bought at the local hardware store to power all of mine, and they work fine. 

Guess that there are multiple ways around the disco'ed battery.


----------



## xypex982 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ya, I'm surprised how forgiving the circuitry is in the Electro unlike some Konicas I have, and how "ghetto" rigged It can be and still be a fantastic camera.

I'm sure changing seals is a snap, and I should try it it's just I'm at a rut with photography right now. I need new places to shoot, but don't want to break into some of the old abandoned buildings I see, or I need to get myself some manikins but looking at the prices that's just not possible for me.


----------

